# SE1 study guides



## knelli (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

Besides the NCEES S1 practice exam, what do you think would be the most useful study materials for the S1 exam? What are your thoughts on the 6 minute solutions or 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems?

Thanks, -K


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 18, 2007)

The 246 solved structural problems I personally don't like. The way that the guy solves the problem is too "PhD-like" for my taste. It does give a lot of nice problems though.

The 6 min solutions are a wonderful set of problems as long as you have all of the errors corrected in the problems.

I would take a look at a Kaplan book for the SE1 and SE2. It may not be in a MC format, but it can still teach you how to think through some tough problems.

Good luck!


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 19, 2007)

knelli said:


> Hi,
> Besides the NCEES S1 practice exam, what do you think would be the most useful study materials for the S1 exam? What are your thoughts on the 6 minute solutions or 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems?
> 
> Thanks, -K


I was not impressed with the 6 minute solutions. I thought most of the problems were not very representative.

While the SERM has its problems, I feel like it generally gives a good overview of the scope of knowledge that is required - and is a necessity for the exam.

I didn't think the S1 was that difficult, but the subject base is ALL OVER the place. My biggest recommendation is to know your code - especially the short codes like masonry and wood. No reason not to read through those two front to back.

if I have to take it again, I will be focusing primarily on the AASHTO, since that was most certainly my downfall. I don't have any recommendations there - it's a mess.


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 19, 2007)

knelli said:


> Hi,
> Besides the NCEES S1 practice exam, what do you think would be the most useful study materials for the S1 exam? What are your thoughts on the 6 minute solutions or 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems?
> 
> Thanks, -K



The only reason I passed the SE1 was because of the SERM, 6min and codes. With the SERM I found it important to actually look up any code references. The SERM skims the surface, and is good at showing you what you need to know, but it doesn't teach you everything. The practice exam, SERM and 6min book alone will get you a 40 on the test. Follow the codes as you go, and you'll get a 71.


----------



## USF Engineer (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a question in regards to the Struct. 1 exam. I took it in Oct. 2007 and unfortunately will be taking it again in April 08. I used the 6 min. solutions, SERM, the pratice exam and all of the codes and textbooks for my studying. I felt I studied enough (110 - 125 hrs.). However, from my results I have some work to do. Can anyone reccomend a good bridge design textbook? I will have to teach myself bridge design for this exam. Some of the questions on the exam dealing with bridges looked foreign to me.

Basically, my work experience is building structures and the only bridge experience was in my senior year at USF. Also, with the recent code changes is it imperative that I have the brand new AASHTO or can I be successful without it, I have the older version? I plan on getting all of the other latest codes (ACI, ASCE, AISC, NDS). It just seems extremely expensive for something I will use hopefully once. If I really need it to pass then I will get it. Figured I would ask the experts before I did it.

I also will be getting some other books that *KEVO 55* has reccomended. (Seismic &amp; Wind Forces, Civil/Struct. Eng. Seismic Design, Strct. Eng. License Review, Struct. Eng. PE Review and the Seismic Design Combo all from ICC). Does anyone have any other insightful recomendations or words of advice? Maybe some other books or textbooks?

I honestly felt that I had a good grasp on the codes especially IBC 2006, NDS, ACI 530, ACI 318 and ASCE 7. I really cannot figure out one specific area that I need to focus on for April.

I just plan on going over all of it again. It is really dissapointing when you put so much effort into it and get nothing in return.

Sorry for the rant, just venting.

Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 23, 2007)

USF Engineer said:


> I have a question in regards to the Struct. 1 exam. I took it in Oct. 2007 and unfortunately will be taking it again in April 08. I used the 6 min. solutions, SERM, the pratice exam and all of the codes and textbooks for my studying. I felt I studied enough (110 - 125 hrs.). However, from my results I have some work to do. Can anyone reccomend a good bridge design textbook? I will have to teach myself bridge design for this exam. Some of the questions on the exam dealing with bridges looked foreign to me.
> Basically, my work experience is building structures and the only bridge experience was in my senior year at USF. Also, with the recent code changes is it imperative that I have the brand new AASHTO or can I be successful without it, I have the older version? I plan on getting all of the other latest codes (ACI, ASCE, AISC, NDS). It just seems extremely expensive for something I will use hopefully once. If I really need it to pass then I will get it. Figured I would ask the experts before I did it.
> 
> I also will be getting some other books that *KEVO 55* has reccomended. (Seismic &amp; Wind Forces, Civil/Struct. Eng. Seismic Design, Strct. Eng. License Review, Struct. Eng. PE Review and the Seismic Design Combo all from ICC). Does anyone have any other insightful recomendations or words of advice? Maybe some other books or textbooks?
> ...


Don't be too hard on yourself man. I went through the exact same thing you are going through. Please just don't give up, keep your head high, and fight like hell in April, ok? :210:

I can't help too much when it comes to bridge design. I basically just had the SERM and the AASHTO itself. I didn't take the whole AASHTO either. I mainly took the beginning chapters through the material chapters. I skipped the last section and left it at home.

With bridge design studying for me was basically reading AASHTO a few times and doing the SERM problems. I did do a few seismic problems in that "Seismic Civil PE Exam Review" by Kaplan. The last part of that book has some bridge stuf in it. Overall, I think I was lucky during my exam. Or, I totally failed the bridge questions and made up for it somewhere else.

I agree with the codes being expensive, but the rewards in passing the PE over your lifetime will more than make up for any expense you may have to pay. I personally phtocopied and bound codes for use during the exam from my work. Now, since you must have all new codes you might want to talk to your boss to get some of them in the office. Also, you might want to look around the office for co-workers who may be members of organizations in which you can get a discount on codes. I have already bought myself a AISC 13th edition and seismic design manual bundle for less than 1/2 price since someone at my work is an AISC member. Deals can still be found!

As with your prep time, I personally studied for a lot more hours than you had. That might just be me though. I think I put in more than the 300 recommended hours each time I passed any of my exams. Basically, I took no prisoners.

Enjoy the holidays and good luck studying, ok?


----------



## StructuralPoke (Dec 26, 2007)

One thing I did that hasn't been mentioned here is copy all the indexes out of the books and put them in their own binder. This saves a lot of fiddling with manuals and stuff. If you look something up in the index and it is referenced in 5 places you don't have to flip back and forth all the time.

I had a friend that kept all the pages of problems she studied with and had them tabbed and all, but that wouldn't have been helpful to me.

What my boss told me after I failed the first time I took it: now you know what the hurdle looks like and you will jump it next time.


----------



## jascia1919 (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe you need a new AASHTO. The lrfd version is very different than standard spec.

When I took SE I before, I only reviewed four major parts: loading, steel, prestress concrete and seismic.

I feel the level of questions is similar to SERM. Unfortunately I don't think there is any good specific review book on bridges.

I took the SEII bridge last October. I can not find any decent bridge review books. Can only find some reference and examples from NSBA and PCI.


----------



## machine (Jan 17, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> I believe you need a new AASHTO. The lrfd version is very different than standard spec. When I took SE I before, I only reviewed four major parts: loading, steel, prestress concrete and seismic.
> 
> I feel the level of questions is similar to SERM. Unfortunately I don't think there is any good specific review book on bridges.
> 
> I took the SEII bridge last October. I can not find any decent bridge review books. Can only find some reference and examples from NSBA and PCI.


AASHTO was always my downfall, now it is a new eddition.


----------



## ldu571 (Jan 17, 2008)

Design of Highway Bridges: An LRFD Approach by Richard M. Barker and Jay A. Puckett has a couple of decent reviews on Amazon. (The reviews are about the book not how it will help on the exam.) Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## jascia1919 (Jan 20, 2008)

That is a very comprehensive book but based on older lrfd edition. You might learn the concept from the book depending how much time you have. Be careful a lot of design stuffs are different from the current edition.


----------

